# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Шаменков Дмитрий

## Veronika

Он стоит того, чтобы перенести его в отдельную тему.

Кто такой: http://shamenkov.ru/obo-mne/

_Эпиграф_



> Основатель гештальт-подхода, Фриц Перлз, утверждал, что мы склонны ошибочно принимать нашу точку зрения на мир за абсолютную, объективную истину, вместо осознания роли восприятия и его влияния в создании нашего личного переживания реальности. 
> 
> В исследованиях профессора университета Нотр Дам Аниты Келли доказано, что сокращение повседневной лжи приводит к существенному улучшению психического и физического здоровья. Эксперимент длился 10 недель. Участники, сократившие количество повседневной лжи в 3 раза, наблюдали в среднем в 4 раза меньше психологических проблем, таких, как подавленность и напряжение, и примерно в 3 раза меньше жалоб на физическое здоровье, таких, как боли в горле или головные боли. Также участники отмечали существенное улучшение качества отношений.
> 
> Немецкий психоаналитик Карен Хорни утверждала, что важно осознавать, когда мы действуем из потребностей "самости", а когда - из "долженствований" - убеждений, усвоенных от нездоровой, "токсичной" социальной среды. Долженствования, по ее мнению, - это "сделки с судьбой". Если мы идем у них на поводу и верим, что можем магическим образом контролировать внешнюю реальность, то приходим к глубокому несчастью и неврозу.


 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Все видео практические. И эту информацию можно воплощать в жизнь, экспериментировать и получать результаты.

Для начала вводная серия лекций из его оригинальной рассылки:

Урок №1. Цель: http://shamenkov.ru/lesson1-goal/
Урок №2. Сообщество: http://shamenkov.ru/lesson2-community/
Урок №3. Принятие: http://shamenkov.ru/lesson-3-prinyatie/
Урок №4. Честность: http://shamenkov.ru/honesty-lesson4/
Урок №5. Стереотип: http://shamenkov.ru/lesson5-stereotype/

----------


## Veronika

> В магазин завезли фальшивые елочные игрушки - выглядят как настоящие, только радости не дают.


 Тезисы:

- Мы стремимся к получению удовольствия. Почему удовольствие нестабильно?
- Определение здоровья. Счастье - это физиологическая норма.
- Цель определяет восприятие и поведение. Что дает постановка цели?
- Понятие долженствования. Польза принятия. Осознанность.
- Наше социальное окружение определяет наши мысли и действия.
- Значение передачи информации без потери смысла. Честность, выход из самообмана.
- Как стать счастливым и здоровым.

Если дислокация видео изменится, его (наверное) можно будет найти по названию.

Будьте честными — будьте здоровыми | Дмитрий Шаменков | TEDxSadovoeRing

----------


## Veronika

Внимание как инструмент управления физиологическими процессами (в частности).
Механизмы саморегуляции в организме.
Сложности фармакологического подхода к лечению заболеваний.

Осознанное управление здоровьем через дыхание. Д.Шаменков

----------


## Veronika

Уровень информации - основные принципы.

Дмитрий Шаменков Инновационные способы достижения целей

----------


## Veronika

Дмитрий Шаменков про Любовь

коротко

----------


## NEET

Спасибо. Интересно.

----------


## Veronika

на здоровье  :Smile:

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Грамотно говорит. Спасибо.

----------


## слово

> на здоровье


 Приглашайте его на этот сайт, будем в Любви Совершенный мир строить. 
И люди в Дух войдут, и проблемы все решат с Богом.

----------


## Veronika

> Приглашайте его на этот сайт


 Чем его этот сайт может заинтересовать?

----------


## слово

> Чем его этот сайт может заинтересовать?


 Сюда всех приведёт  Бог, таких как Шаменков. И всех, кто нуждается в Боге, тоже приведёт. 
Если мы не делаем духовную работу как единый Дух, нами управляют как марионетками.

----------


## Veronika

> Сюда всех приведёт  Бог, таких как Шаменков. И всех, кто нуждается в Боге, тоже приведёт. 
> Если мы не делаем духовную работу как единый Дух, нами управляют как марионетками.


 А почему сюда? Что такого в этом месте?  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> А почему сюда? Что такого в этом месте?


 Форум мёртвый народа мало.  Дух покойника. Модерация лояльная. Сам Бог велел тут собираться орлам Духа.

----------


## Veronika

> Сам Бог велел тут собираться орлам Духа.


 Буду ждать с нетерпением)

----------


## слово

> Буду ждать с нетерпением)


 Вот она - слепота духовная. 
Приглашать надо на сайт народ, приглашать. 
Под лежачий камень вода не течёт. 
21 Помни это, Иаков и Израиль, ибо ты раб Мой; Я образовал тебя: раб Мой ты, Израиль, не забывай Меня.
22 Изглажу беззакония твои, как туман, и грехи твои, как облако; обратись ко Мне, ибо Я искупил тебя.
23 Торжествуйте, небеса, ибо Господь соделал это. Восклицайте, глубины земли; шумите от радости, горы, лес и все деревья в нем; ибо искупил Господь Иакова и прославится в Израиле.
24 Так говорит Господь, искупивший тебя и образовавший тебя от утробы матерней: Я Господь, Который сотворил все, один распростер небеса и Своею силою разостлал землю,
25 Который делает ничтожными знамения лжепророков и обнаруживает безумие волшебников, мудрецов прогоняет назад и знание их делает глупостью,
26 Который утверждает слово раба Своего и приводит в исполнение изречение Своих посланников, Который говорит Иерусалиму: "ты будешь населен", и городам Иудиным: "вы будете построены, и развалины его Я восстановлю",
(Ис.44:21-26)
Новую тему начнём, со всеми искренними и честными обговорив её название, и будем осуществлять духовное руководство с этого сайта, всей эволюцией человечества.

----------


## Veronika

> Вот она - слепота духовная. 
> Приглашать надо на сайт народ, приглашать. 
> Под лежачий камень вода не течёт.


 Приглашайте  :Wink:

----------


## слово

> Приглашайте


 Я и швец и жнец, и на дуде игрец?
А вы будете наблюдать? 
Я и так приглашаю. 
Нужно минимум двоим в этом векторе мысль ориентировать, 
чтобы в бессознательном поле мысль заработала....

----------


## Veronika

> Я и швец и жнец, и на дуде игрец?
> А вы будете наблюдать? 
> Я и так приглашаю. 
> Нужно минимум двоим в этом векторе мысль ориентировать, 
> чтобы в бессознательном поле мысль заработала....


 _"Поиграйте со мной в мою игру по моим правилам"_
Вы играете в свою игру, потому что вы этого хотите. Лишь по этой причине.
Все остальные играют в свои игры по тем же причинам.

Чем ваша игра может меня заинтересовать? Чтобы я в нее вступала?
Чем вы добьетесь авторитета у меня? Чтобы я вас воспринимала как пророка, а игру как что-то реальное? Чем вы докажете, что то, что вы предлагаете объективная реальность, а не ваши личные фантазии?

----------


## слово

> _"Поиграйте со мной в мою игру по моим правилам"_
> Вы играете в свою игру, потому что вы этого хотите. Лишь по этой причине.
> Все остальные играют в свои игры по тем же причинам.
> 
> Чем ваша игра может меня заинтересовать? Чтобы я в нее вступала?
> Чем вы добьетесь авторитета у меня? Чтобы я вас воспринимала как пророка, а игру как что-то реальное? Чем вы докажете, что то, что вы предлагаете объективная реальность, а не ваши личные фантазии?


 Ничем. Это просто способ жить эффективно. 
Ждите и наблюдайте, раз помочь не можете.

----------

